# Fabio Quits



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Well done the FA, another tournament coming up and they throw a great big spanner in the works to FUCK it all up. Why is it every time this happens. They wanted rid of Fabio and they have sneaky IMO got him out the door, the very day Harry gets cleared and now the go ahead to fill his boots, Spurs fans be worried this lot as been choreographed. I tell you Fabio you are better off out of it the FA are a bunch of tossers very much like the players. I for one will now boycott the Euros. Fucking Wankers the lot of them


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Well done the FA, another tournament coming up and they throw a great big spanner in the works to FUCK it all up. Why is it every time this happens. They wanted rid of Fabio and they have sneaky IMO got him out the door, the very day Harry gets cleared and now the go ahead to fill his boots, Spurs fans be worried this lot as been choreographed. I tell you Fabio you are better off out of it the FA are a bunch of tossers very much like the players. I for one will now boycott the Euros. Fucking Wankers the lot of them


Why else are they called the FA? They know FA, do FA, think FA and now have FA.

National game huh? :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

"I am completely and utterly disorganised. I write like a two-year-old and I can't spell."

Harry sounds like he'd fit in well with the England team.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> "I am completely and utterly disorganised. I write like a two-year-old and I can't spell."
> 
> Harry sounds like he'd fit in well with the England team.


Never a true word


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the rugby is fooked and now so is the footy............i know lets fuck up the tennis and cricket......oh sozz the players have done that themselves. oh well sod it and lets all watch the F1 on bbc in march!!!! oh we cant they sold their soul to sky.
sits twiddling thumbs in anticipation of game of thrones coming back on tv


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> the rugby is fooked and now so is the footy............i know lets fuck up the tennis and cricket......oh sozz the players have done that themselves. oh well sod it and lets all watch the F1 on bbc in march!!!! oh we cant they sold their soul to sky.
> sits twiddling thumbs in anticipation of game of thrones coming back on tv


Stop moaning Gaz! You can watch the great display of athleticism, stamina and vitality, that is darts... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > the rugby is fooked and now so is the footy............i know lets fuck up the tennis and cricket......oh sozz the players have done that themselves. oh well sod it and lets all watch the F1 on bbc in march!!!! oh we cant they sold their soul to sky.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: can i poke needles in my eyes instead please rich.......much more enjoyable i think lol


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> the rugby is fooked and now so is the footy............i know lets fuck up the tennis and cricket......oh sozz the players have done that themselves. oh well sod it and lets all watch the F1 on bbc in march!!!! oh we cant they sold their soul to sky.
> sits twiddling thumbs in anticipation of game of thrones coming back on tv


You get half the races live and highlights of the rest,not exactly "slit your wrists" material is it.......


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

We still got bowls.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

And a very successful angling team


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

there is always the womens beach vollyball :roll:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I think Harry would do a good job and so do most in football.Seems all the country want him too that's why the FA will appoint Gareth Southgate


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Stuart Pearce, what next?


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

davelincs said:


> what next?


Kop Cat.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Harry has been quite successful as a manager, which proves not being able read or write, use a computer or phone has no effect on the ability to manage footballers, in fact it looks to be an advantage.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

fabio was a shit manager. glad to see the back of him. kop cat would have made a better fist of it than fabio ever could.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

pas_55 said:


> I think Harry would do a good job and so do most in football.Seems all the country want him too that's why the FA will appoint Gareth Southgate


Oh fuck. No I forgot about that wanker. :x


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

newt said:


> Harry has been quite successful as a manager, which proves not being able read or write, use a computer or phone has no effect on the ability to manage footballers, in fact it looks to be an advantage.


Really - lets look at the facts.....

Manager of Bournemouth - since gone bust
Manager of West Ham - would have gone bust if the Gold Brothers hadnt bailed them out
Manager of Portsmouth twice - gone bust twice
Manager of Southampton - gone bust
Manager of Spurs - financial damage unknown

No wonder part of his defense in court was that he was not a successful business man. :lol:


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> newt said:
> 
> 
> > Harry has been quite successful as a manager, which proves not being able read or write, use a computer or phone has no effect on the ability to manage footballers, in fact it looks to be an advantage.
> ...


Agreed with the finance aspect, however he does seem to be able to motivate those that kick the ball.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

newt said:


> Agreed with the finance aspect, however he does seem to be able to motivate those that kick the ball.


I can do that too.

"Here you go mate, here's a wage packet that most people dream about. See that net? Kick the ball in there and try not to shout rude words at anyone or shag anyone's wife while your at it..."


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

He is not my favourite but chairman continue to employ him as manager, so are they all stupid and like throwing their money away.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:    :roll: :roll:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

roddy said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:    :roll: :roll:    :lol: :lol: :lol:


I wondered how long to would take for you to come out of your hole to gloat.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i read on here that he was / is a shit manager,,,, well i am not a football expert or even a big fan of " the beautiful game ", but as far as i know he has previously won championships in italy and in spain, ,,,, now because he has not had success with england how is he sudenly rubbish ?,,, methinks it is more likely a case of " you cant make a silk purse out of a pigs ear " ... :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't think Englands problems exist with the manager, rather some of the overrated overpaid individuals who pull on the shirt. Whilst I don't think Harry has the 'success' credentials (FA and Intertoto cups) I do belive he has the people skills (just as long as he doesn't need to write them down or telephone them :roll:.Wouldn't it be refreshing if Harry turned down the job to concentrate his loyalty on the club and fans who have given him a great opportunity with Spurs. I doubt he will though :wink:


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

newt said:


> Harry has been quite successful as a manager, which proves not being able read or write, use a computer or phone has no effect on the ability to manage footballers, in fact it looks to be an advantage.


Well that put's him on a level playing field with the England players then


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it would appear that some italians are a bit prone to abandoning sinking ships !!! :lol: :lol:   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There is nothing wrong with postie Pat, he is a good manager,its the overpaid prima donna footballers who are wankers. I think he is better off out of it I think he thought the same. How can you manage when the FA strip the captaincy without consultation he must have felt totally undermined


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

After being a member of the England travel club for many years I have witnessed first hand some cracking England teams. I was at italia 90, euro 96 etc, when you actually believed we could win with the players we had, not hoping we could scrape a result. 
I have not been to see England for a least 4 years because tbh I think that we have a shite team, and I'm afraid no manager in the world could win anything with our current crop of players.


----------



## newt (May 12, 2002)

Some suggest that the FA's decision to relieve Terry of the captaincy without consultation, was a deliberate move to cause his resignation.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

TT Boycie said:


> After being a member of the England travel club for many years I have witnessed first hand some cracking England teams. I was at italia 90, euro 96 etc, when you actually believed we could win with the players we had, not hoping we could scrape a result.
> I have not been to see England for a least 4 years because tbh I think that we have a shite team, and I'm afraid no manager in the world could win anything with our current crop of players.


Totally agree :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: ,,,+1 ,,, :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Isn't it time England had an english manager to run the team as it is a joke have a foreigner in charge, what next the Germans in the Eurovision song contest as Englands entry. :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

audimad said:


> Isn't it time England had an english manager to run the team as it is a joke have a foreigner in charge, what next the Germans in the Eurovision song contest as Englands entry. :lol:


now,,,,,, maybe that would be an improvment,,,,,,,, :lol: :lol:


----------

